# comments, complaints, suggestions on...



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

energy suspension front control arm polyurethane bushings??? i've installed them and they're great on curves but hostile on straights, and houston roads suck. and the install was easy too with the aid of a press.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Did them on my B13. Only complaint is having to disassemble every year to re-grease, and very squeaky in winter (<0°C).

Whiteline sells an offset rear bushing to induce about a degree more castor which I'd like to try.

I had drilled and fitted grease fittings to all my bushings - waste of time, don't bother. Not enough room for the grease to go anywhere.

G


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so i have to use all the lube from the pack? damn, i thought they'd be good for some other stuff.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I liked the loss of compliance. The suspension acted more "honest". You don't notice the extra movement from rubber bushings until it's gone.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

getting ready to try them out this weekend for auto-x. hope they don't disappoint me.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I really don't you'll notice a difference in autocross. Bumps in the road are where I noticed the change.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well isn't the idea to stiffen the front and loosen the rear on fwd cars??


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

No, the idea was to remove unwanted suspension movement privided by the squishy rubber. This will allow your suspension to work better.

Springs, sway bars and alignment handle chassis behavior, hard bushings exorcize unwanted toe and castor changes as the suspension loads up.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i see, so it's for firmer steering feel, ok, cool.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

No, not just steering feel. As I said, I felt the difference most when driving in a straight line and hitting bumps.

Rubber allows toe and caster change even when going straight over bumps. Both front and rear.

Regardless, any suspension will operate better with firmer bushings. Behavioural tuning is easier, too.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ok, here's the drawback from last weekend's events, i oversteered and the rear end swung out too much, then i drifted and plowed through a slalom and faced the other way.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

You may find that the bushings may make the car a bit less forgiving. You will need to be a bit more precise with the steering, but it will reqard you with much better control.

G


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

"less forgiving" meaning "less tolerable", okay, i see, i guess i just have to adjust myself for that, thanks.
but here's the scenario, lh u-turn, try to smoothen it out, lightly tapped on brakes, then let go, mildly modulating accelerator for turn, then steered, and halfway in the turn, rear end started to swing out, had to countersteer to avoid spinning out.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

I am assuming you had an alignment done? Check the rear toe Should be set to 0 or a wee bit in. Some corner exit oversteer is good - it forces you to get on the throttle early to pull through. This will be the fast setup.


----------

